# Hymer (Mercedes) Replacement Keys



## 107850 (Oct 23, 2007)

A few weeks ago whilst on holiday in deepest Europe the whole set of keys for our Hymer 630 were nicked. The vehicle is based on a Mercedes body. Fortunately we had the spare set with us and got home without further mishap.

I have just spoken to my local Merc garage to see about the cost of a replacement ignition key.

Wait for it.............

£125.00 plus VAT...


Can anyone better that for a rip off price? Or alternately suggest where I can get a new key cut without a mortgage?


David


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

One of my cars is a merc slk, I only have one set of keys.

Last year I was quoted over £250.00 for them to order a new set from Germany.

Expensive cars,,,,,,expensive parts,,,,expensive repairs.

In fact everything is expensive.


----------



## 107850 (Oct 23, 2007)

steco1958 said:


> One of my cars is a merc slk, I only have one set of keys.
> 
> Last year I was quoted over £250.00 for them to order a new set from Germany.
> 
> ...


I think I will just kill myself --- much cheaper - and I get to take the money with me..


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I suspect it's not the cutting of the key that's the expensive bit but the programming of the key into the system. It might be worth your while ringing round a few key cutting places to see if they have the equipment to do it.

Our local market has a key man who cut me a new key and programmed it from the old one for £20. Having said that though my van is probably a bit older than yours and a little less sophisticated.

JohnW


----------



## 107850 (Oct 23, 2007)

Wizzo said:


> Our local market has a key man who cut me a new key and programmed it from the old one for £20. Having said that though my van is probably a bit older than yours and a little less sophisticated.
> 
> JohnW


Thanks for this John - I will give it a go. I did try to get one in Prague where the keys were stolen from - the only thing stopping the guy cutting one was the fact he did not have a blank.

Thanks again
David


----------

